# age of Craftsman snowblower?



## myminpins (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a Craftsman snowblower, Model number 944.522444, serial number 082913M000067

I was told it was 2017 or so but cannot find out for sure.

I will try to attach pictures to this


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Why do you need an exact date. … you have your model number for parts.


----------



## myminpins (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm selling it and everyone wants to know how old it is. I didn't buy it new so wondered what year it was made. I found the manual online but no dates anywhere.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

An easy way to determine the approx. date is to use the copyright date on the manual. Your snowblower is from Canada (which you probably already know) but I have no information beyond that.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

BTW, Craftsman mowers use a first 6 digits regimen for mowers that may apply to snow blowers, as well. It's MMDDYY, which would mean August 29, 2013.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Tony P. said:


> BTW, Craftsman mowers use a first 6 digits regimen for mowers that may apply to snow blowers, as well. It's MMDDYY, which would mean August 29, 2013.


I don't think it applies to snowblowers, unless mine was made in the 74th month. Or maybe they setup this sequence some time after mine was built.


----------



## bobbylll (1 mo ago)

Age of snow blower: Serial number: last five digits month/day /year. Example 30107 : 3 month 01 day 07 year


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

bobbylll said:


> Age of snow blower: Serial number: last five digits month/day /year. Example 30107 : 3 month 01 day 07 year


dies this even work with OLD stuff??

model C 459 528540 
serial 207814 

id be curious to know teh age of this machine myself.. ive looked on as many spots i could.. nothing comes up..









the engines been changed on mine.. the HSK60 is gone.. an HMSK100 resides.. so.. engine code dating roughly the blower is useless in my case.. i KNOW they previous owner changed the engine..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Bobby replied to a 3 year old thread. The O.P is long gone.

Scot


----------

